# Neues Element 50



## Treddler (22. September 2006)

Hey ich halte gerade den 07´ Katalog in den Händen und frage mich ob ich es wirklich noch aushalte bis nächstes Jahr . 
Das Element 50 sieht ja Hammergeil aus. Ob da Was in den Schlussverkauf kommt wage ich ja zu bezweifeln. 
Apropos Ich hab gehört dass, das neue Element nicht nur eine CC Rakete sein soll, sondern auch exelent als Touren und Maratonbike zu gebrauchen ist.
Greez von Olli


----------



## Catsoft (22. September 2006)

Treddler schrieb:


> Apropos Ich hab gehört dass, das neue Element nicht nur eine CC Rakete sein soll, sondern auch exelent als Touren und Maratonbike zu gebrauchen ist.
> Greez von Olli



Für CC ist das Element IMHO unbrauchbar, für Tour und Mara war es schon immer ein super Rad  Aber das ist nix neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treddler (23. September 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Für CC ist das Element IMHO unbrauchbar, für Tour und Mara war es schon immer ein super Rad  Aber das ist nix neues...



Klar da hast du bestimmt recht. Bin erst seit kurzem Rocky Fan und bin echt begeistert was für ein gutes Gesamtkonzept Rocky abgibt. Vom Produkt bis hin über die Kundenbetreuung. Im Frühjahr war ich bei unserem Local Dealer zu Testdays. U.A war der Vertriebsleiter von Rocky Mountain Deutschland da und hat mir persönlich meine Pedale ans etsx geschraubt damit ich Probefahren   kann. Des krigst au net Überall! 
Greez Olli


----------



## toster (23. September 2006)

Treddler schrieb:


> Hey ich halte gerade den 07´ Katalog in den Händen und frage mich ob ich es wirklich noch aushalte bis nächstes Jahr .
> Das Element 50 sieht ja Hammergeil aus. Ob da Was in den Schlussverkauf kommt wage ich ja zu bezweifeln.
> Apropos Ich hab gehört dass, das neue Element nicht nur eine CC Rakete sein soll, sondern auch exelent als Touren und Maratonbike zu gebrauchen ist.
> Greez von Olli



Hi,

ich bin heute das neue Element 70 gefahren und kann nur sagen: super!
Vor allem wegen dem neuen Fox RP23 Dämpfer (der ja auch im Element 50 ist), kann man es als super straffes Marathonbike fahren oder aber als entspanntes Tourenbike.
Allerdings hat das Element Team eine andere Geometrie, welche doch noch eine Spur raciger ausfällt.

mfg toster


----------



## Treddler (23. September 2006)

toster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin heute das neue Element 70 gefahren und kann nur sagen: super!
> Vor allem wegen dem neuen Fox RP23 DÃ¤mpfer (der ja auch im Element 50 ist), kann man es als super straffes Marathonbike fahren oder aber als entspanntes Tourenbike.
> ...



Hey,
klingt gut. Sag mal ist der neue rp23 wirklich so gut und wird das Wippen tatsÃ¤chlich effektiv unterdrÃ¼ckt? Ich selber hab an meinem Eingelenker einen Manitou SPV 3-Way und ich kÃ¶nnte jedes mal Kot... wenn ich mit oder ohne Rucksack fahre. Jedes mal neu Abstimmen nervt total. Apropo, sind die Inspektionen bei Fox genauso teuer wie bei Manitou( Kleine Inspektion Gabel 50â¬ / DÃ¤mpfer 100â¬)?
Greez Olli


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2006)

nein, bei fox darfst du pro jahr 109â¬ (wenn ich mich recht erinnere!) zahlen, damit die herren gÃ¼tigerweise die garantie um ein jahr verlÃ¤ngern :kotz:


----------



## toster (25. September 2006)

Treddler schrieb:


> Hey,
> klingt gut. Sag mal ist der neue rp23 wirklich so gut und wird das Wippen tatsÃ¤chlich effektiv unterdrÃ¼ckt? Ich selber hab an meinem Eingelenker einen Manitou SPV 3-Way und ich kÃ¶nnte jedes mal Kot... wenn ich mit oder ohne Rucksack fahre. Jedes mal neu Abstimmen nervt total. Apropo, sind die Inspektionen bei Fox genauso teuer wie bei Manitou( Kleine Inspektion Gabel 50â¬ / DÃ¤mpfer 100â¬)?
> Greez Olli



hi,

Also wenn es dir um Geld geht solltest du wirklich nicht zu Fox greifen.
Aber der rp23 ist wirklich genial. V.a. weil du genau einstellen kannst, was du willst. Die 3 Antiwipp-Funktionen reichen von ganz leichter Stabilisation bis zu einem Terralogic-Feeling, was den DÃ¤mpfer zwar etwas unsensibel macht, dich aber richtig nach vorne katapultiert. Vor der Abfahrt stellst du kurz den Hebel um und hast einen super sensibel ansprechenden DÃ¤mpfer, der Hit.

Ich habe auch schon einen SPV-DÃ¤mpfer getestet, wurde aber schwer entÃ¤uscht. Ich finde das Ansprechverhalten des DÃ¤mpfers leidet enorm, und man kann das SPV ja nicht einfach ausschalten.

mfg toster


----------

